# Fischereiabgabe in Hamburg vergessen & kontrolliert



## Hel_Ge (7. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich angle seit mittlerweile 18 Jahren in Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein. Zahle in der Regel meine Abgabe für Hamburg immer für mehrere Jahre im Voraus.
Nun ist es mir leider passiert, dass ich in diesem Jahr vergessen hatte, in Hamburg meine Fischereiabgabe zu zahlen.
Für Schleswig-Holstein habe ich gezahlt - das reicht allerdings natürlich nicht aus.

Wie es dann so kommt, war ich gestern das erste Mal in diesem Jahr in Hamburg an der Elbe fischen & wurde kontrolliert.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt war bereits drei Flundern gefangen.

Die Herren der Aufsicht wollten mir keine Orientierung geben, was da nun auf mich zukommen könnte.
Der Bußgeldkatalog schreibt lediglich von Strafen "bis zu 10.000€".

Hat dazu jemand Erfahrungen?
Wie gesagt: Da ich bis heute noch nie kontrolliert wurde, ist das natürlich auch mein erstes Mal, in dem ich negativ aufgefallen bin...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Dezember 2020)

Das wäre dann wohl das:

Verwarnungsgeld- und Bußgeldkatalog zur Ahndung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach dem Thüringer Fischereigesetz und der Thüringer Fischereiverordnung (hamburg.de)

Also wohl 35,-€


----------



## rolfmoeller (7. Dezember 2020)

Auf jedem Fall den guten Willen zeigen und den Schein verlängern lassen.


----------



## Hel_Ge (7. Dezember 2020)

Danke!
Ja, das mache ich direkt in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

Da du sozusagen "Ersttäter" bist, wird eine Geldstrafe wohl nicht allzu hoch ausfallen! 

Sonst schließe ich mich Rolf an und verlängere den Schein für Hamburg! 
Vielleicht wird er (auch verspätet) noch anerkannt... Must evtl. mit einer Ordnungswidrigkeitenanzeige rechnen, daher nimm dir sicherheitshalber einen Anwalt für u.a.Fischereirecht...

Viel Erfolg und Glück bei dieser Angel-egenheit! Halte uns auf dem laufenden, was weiter passiert...


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Da du sozusagen "Ersttäter" bist, wird eine Geldstrafe wohl nicht allzu hoch ausfallen!
> 
> Sonst schließe ich mich Rolf an und verlängere den Schein für Hamburg!
> Vielleicht wird er (auch verspätet) noch anerkannt... Must evtl. mit einer Ordnungswidrigkeitenanzeige rechnen, daher nimm dir sicherheitshalber einen Anwalt für u.a.Fischereirecht...
> ...


Man muss doch nicht immer gleich mit nem Anwalt drohen. Wenn er nachweisen kann, dass er über Jahre den Schein hatte wird`s schon nicht so schlimm werden.(ich würde pers. vorstellig werden). Vergessen können wir alle mal etwas.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

Erst mal abwarten, was weiter passiert...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> , daher nimm dir sicherheitshalber einen Anwalt für u.a.Fischereirecht...



Das ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, für die man gem. Bußgeldkatalog 35,€ zahlen muss und die Sachlage ist eindeutig.., wofür also ein Anwalt? Um Einspruch einzulegen und die Sache auf über 100,-€ ansteigen zu lassen und auch noch den Anwalt bezahlen zu müssen...?


----------



## Hel_Ge (8. Dezember 2020)

Also ich leiste heute erst einmal meine Abgabe - auch gleich wieder für die kommenden Jahre.
Und dann warte ich auf die Post, die dazu kommt. Dauert ja sicher ein paar Tage.


----------

